# Fat folk, when was the last time you....



## Tad (Aug 15, 2007)

Responding to CurvyEm's entreaty to start more threads, here are some silly questions, with no particular point to them--I just thought they might be interesting.

(I'll leave it up to everyone to decide for themselves if they are 'fat' or not)

_Ran for more than a few steps?_


_Played a team sport?_


_Rode a bike?_


_Touched your toes?_


_Jumped over something?_


_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_


----------



## Emma (Aug 15, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps? Does crossing a road count? Coz the time before that was like 5 years ago


Played a team sport? in high school


Rode a bike? when I was about 18 lol It was horrid so I gave up. 


Touched your toes? just now  I had an itchy toe. 


Jumped over something? Hmmmm I really can't remember  


Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)


----------



## Tad (Aug 15, 2007)

I asked, so I'll answer. Mind you, I'm not all that fat (220-ish at 5'8")

_Ran for more than a few steps?_
_Played a team sport?_

At a picnic a few weeks ago we played a bit of pick up ultimate frisbee, so I did both of those then. I do run short distances occasionally, although not so fast as I used to. Before then it had probably been a few years since I'd done any sort of team sport, some pick-up soccer where I sprained my ankle.

_Rode a bike?_
This morning!

_Touched your toes?_
I have no idea. I think I can do though.

_Jumped over something?_
No particular idea, but I can jump over smaller obstacles, I'm sure.

_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_[/QUOTE]
Hmmmm, I was up a ladder this spring, patching our eaves. I was up in a couple of apple trees while helping to pick apples last fall, but apple trees are pretty easy to climb, and I did not go out onto the smaller limbs!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

_Ran for more than a few steps?_ It was a year ago at my nephew's birthday party


_Played a team sport?_ 1991


_Rode a bike?_ The freaking 80's


_Touched your toes?_ This morning.


_Jumped over something?_ everyday


_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_ Two days ago, I climbed a ladder to take down and put back up my blinds.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi, I think you can be fat and be fit. I last exercised today, and I do it pretty faithfully as I wish to keep my health in check and the MS at bay. I love being a BBW though. 
Susannah


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

Of course you can be fat and fit, but that isn't exactly what the spirit of this thread is about... 



Susannah said:


> Hi, I think you can be fat and be fit. I last exercised today, and I do it pretty faithfully as I wish to keep my health in check and the MS at bay. I love being a BBW though.
> Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I was just giving my opinion Rebecca, and I am entitled to do that.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Well I was just giving my opinion Rebecca, and I am entitled to do that.



Obviously. And I was just letting you know this thread isn't so much about fitness and that no one here is suggesting that fat and fitness are mutually exclusive.

Also, puppies are cute and that's my opinion.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

It is interesting how you come out of the woodwork to have a passive aggressive go at me. At other times it is not so subtle. You don't like me. Whatever.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 15, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps? The other day, when I was chasing a 20 dollar bill that slipped away from me.


Played a team sport? Back when I was 6. T-ball, and such.


Rode a bike? Mackinac Island - August 2007


Touched your toes? The other day when I cut my toenails.


Jumped over something? Jumped over something?!? Hmm. Well. I had to jump over a fence last Halloween. Don't ask me why.


Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc) Never, terrified of heights.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

Susannah said:


> It is interesting how you come out of the woodwork to have a passive aggressive go at me. At other times it is not so subtle. You don't like me. Whatever.



Yeah. I don't like you.

BFD, you aren't the sunshine of my world.

But look around and you'll see that the people who love the Weight board are working to keep in on track--which is to stick to the sexual aspects of weight and gaining, etc.

This thread is a part of that and I didn't want to see it disolve into a discussion about fitness/fatness--when everyone here already knows they aren't mutually exclusive. That's all.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

Quick question to the OP...when you say "touch your toes" do you mean from a standing position or just in general?


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Aug 15, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps? Well I run everyday mainly I have 2 boys ages 4 and 7 who run when I go to put them in time out. I think its the only reason the run for me to excersise.

Played a team sport? Man that would be grade 9 ummmm math time...1989 I used to be in Track and I played doubles in badminton LOL I think that might be a clearly Canadian thing.


Rode a bike? wow ok that would be a lil girl I had the sweet woven basket with the little tassels on my handle bars and to boot the styling gems in the spokes of my wheels....... I was such a fly lil girl then 

Touched your toes? Well I paint my toes on a regular basis so atleast once a week.


Jumped over something? everyday my house is littered with toys its like walking through a mine field somedays.


Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc) Two days ago, I climbed a ladder to paint and put up my sons pictures and sports stuff He wanted a Colts Football room......So I painted his room.


----------



## Tad (Aug 15, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi, I think you can be fat and be fit. I last exercised today, and I do it pretty faithfully as I wish to keep my health in check and the MS at bay. I love being a BBW though.
> Susannah



Susannah;

We all know you can be fat and fit--but there are all sorts of things you can do to be fit. For some people part of the erotic appeal of being fat is things that being fat makes more challenging. So I thought it would be interesting what some of the fat people here do and do not do. I'm glad that you are active, but that is not the point of the thread.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Yeah. I don't like you.
> 
> BFD, you aren't the sunshine of my world.
> 
> ...



Well I don't like you either, so the feeling is mutual believe me. I was unaware of any issues re the weight board also.I have been trying to keep on track with things the best i can.
I just gave my opinion, sorry that i didn't ponder it for three hours and try to make it look quirky and Uber intelligent like some.
Susannah


----------



## Tad (Aug 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Quick question to the OP...when you say "touch your toes" do you mean from a standing position or just in general?



I should have been clearer: I meant touch your toes with your legs straighteither standing and leaning over, or seated with your leg stretched out in front of you.

-Ed


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

edx said:


> I should have been clearer: I meant touch your toes with your legs straighteither standing and leaning over, or seated with your leg stretched out in front of you.
> 
> -Ed



Sorry Ed if I didn't understand your questions. Peace. Susannah


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

edx said:


> I should have been clearer: I meant touch your toes with your legs straight—either standing and leaning over, or seated with your leg stretched out in front of you.
> 
> -Ed



Okay, then, the last time I touched my toes while standing was in 2005. I can do it seated with them stretched out, but of course, my hanging belly pushes them way apart so it likely doesn't count :blush:


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 15, 2007)

_Ran for more than a few steps?_

May. We were having an impromtu watergun fight at work. Great fun.

_Played a team sport?_

Um...does the above count? If not, prolly...1997? Volleyball. Or last summer, if Bocce Ball counts.

_Rode a bike?_

Can't remember. Quite a while, though.

_Touched your toes?_

Just now, to see if I could do it, but damn, did it strain my upper abs and the back of my calves.


_Jumped over something?_

sometime in the last couple of weeks, I'm sure, my dogs are always underfoot.

_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_

early last spring, probably May 2006. Cleaning gutters.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps?

**Almost everyday when rushing to catch the El

Played a team sport?

**Highschool

Rode a bike?

** Last summer, I need a new bike

Touched your toes?

** This moring
Jumped over something?

** Yesterday

Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, et

** Probably a year or two ago


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 15, 2007)

_Ran for more than a few steps?_ Probably 20-25 years ago


_Played a team sport?_ Organized, never...casual, probably 30-35 years ago


_Rode a bike?_ About 11 years ago


_Touched your toes?_ I can't remember ever being able to


_Jumped over something?_ 40+ years


_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_ If a step ladder qualifies as a ladder, 3 years ago...otherwise probably 5-6 years ago


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 15, 2007)

_Ran for more than a few steps?_
Man, I can't even remember. I'd say somewhere around 20 years ago give or take.


_Played a team sport?_
I played water volleyball last summer.


_Rode a bike?_
over ten years ago


_Touched your toes?_
This morning.


_Jumped over something?_
Two months ago. Jumped over a puddle to get to the curb, or more like straddle hopped.

_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_
Last year at one of the BBW weekends I climbed a ladder to get out of the swimming pool. Totmacher and toni cheered me on, I didn't think I'd make it.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 15, 2007)

*Ran for more than a few steps?*
It's been a while since I've had a good run... a few years at least. I remember about 4 years back when I didn't have a car, there were more than a few times when was literally running late for work. lol

_*
Played a team sport?*_
As far as being on an official team or organized thing, a good 20 years. Last time a played a casual pick up game was probably about 2 years ago, shooting hoops out on Martha's Vinyard with the boys. 

_*
Rode a bike?*_
It's been so long since I've even owned a working bicycle, I can't even remember the last time I rode a bike... probably been about 18-20 years!  


_*Touched your toes?*_
A couple months ago I was on this little kick where I was trying to do a few sit ups and push ups everyday... it didn't last too long. lol I can still just barely touch the tips of my toes if I really try hard. 


_*Jumped over something?*_
The last time I can recall "jumping" over something of any significant height or size was about 12 years ago; I was hopping a fence and I fell and sprained my ankle. :doh: 

_*Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)*_
I had to climb a very high ladder about 3 years ago when I briefly took a job as a house painter.... I think I might have lasted about a week at that job.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 15, 2007)

_Ran for more than a few steps?_

Well, I was born with some pieces of bone missing in my ankles, so running makes it incredibly easy for me to break a leg/sprain an ankle/whatever. I do trot sometimes, though. Running to catch a train, you know.

_Played a team sport?_

Never? I don't like team sports. Well, not playing them.

_Rode a bike?_

Don't know how to ride a bike. The chunk of my life when I would have learned was spent in the moutains, where it would have been horribly difficult to learn.

_Touched your toes?_

Today. Still can.

_Jumped over something?_

Uhh...depends what kind of thing. Playstation cord? Today. Fence? Never.

_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_

Ladder-- recently. Never learned to climb a tree/rope/whatever.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2007)

_Ran for more than a few steps?_ the last time i was late for a bus...so maybe like 2 weeks ago.


_Played a team sport?_ NEVAR. no seriously, never. 


_Rode a bike?_ when i was like 10.


_Touched your toes?_ right after i read this question.


_Jumped over something?_ um...this morning? i have a cluttered apartment. 


_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_ the other weekend to get onto my friend's roof to chuck water balloons at the rest of my dweeby friends in her backyard.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 15, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps? 
a couple weeks ago to catch the bus to work

Played a team sport?
high school (gym class for football, soccer, volleyball)

Rode a bike?
probably freshman year of high school

Touched your toes?
i can't

Jumped over something?
lol

Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)
i have to use a ladder at work sometimes :/ its scary.. i am clumsy... as for the other stuff, never lol


----------



## Tooz (Aug 15, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i have to use a ladder at work sometimes :/ its scary..



For some reason, that's so cute.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Wow..so many years ago!..unless I count running through the house..guess thats more than a few..

2. Have never played team sports, unless games played with member of my family/friends count..and most of that was many moons in the past..

3. Rode a bike last year..the seat was too narrow..too hard..would like to try again..

4. Have no problem touching my toes..have always been fairly limber

5. Hmmmm..jumped over my cat, to prevent another attack..he likes my legs..

6. Climbed up two rungs of a ladder, a few weeks back.. I get woozy, easily, so do not make this a regular part of my life. I did climb out of my couch, a few weeks ago. The phone was ringing and there was all kinds of crap in the way ( still unpacking ). I dove over the back of the couch and disappeared in it. I now know how a bug must feel..on my back..legs flailing..I was laughing, but my chin was buried in my breasts/belly. Took probably 20 seconds to get out of that position..heh.


----------



## freedombigirl (Aug 17, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps? Can't remember lol.

Played a team sport? Highschool.


Rode a bike? Oh God, about 10 years ago!


Touched your toes? Just did now, but am sitting down.


Jumped over something? A couple of weeks ago at work, it's a mess there.


Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc) Never climbed a tree or a rope. Climbed a step ladder about 2 or 3 weeks ago at work.


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 22, 2007)

_Ran for more than a few steps? _
About a year ago on a treadmill. Why? Just to see if I could. 

_Played a team sport?_ 
Never, unless you count volleyball in HS gym class. 

_Rode a bike? _
1999...they say you never forget. 

_Touched your toes? _
Just now. 

_Jumped over something? _
Not often if I can help it...but sometimes have to for work, probably about 6 months ago.

_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_
Last week to get something off of a really high shelf.


----------



## Lear (Aug 22, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps?
2 weeks ago, i did some filming for a local parkour group.

Played a team sport?
League: never
Pickup game: july

Rode a bike?
1992 i think, i was about 5.

Touched your toes?
last week to prove to someone that i could do it.
(might be a better one to know when you last saw your toes from a standing position.)

Jumped over something?
5 minutes ago, the apartment cat was chasing a shoelace and has poor turning

Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)
years, i've been banned from them. hey, just because i broke one doesn't mean they're all that flimsy.


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 22, 2007)

edx said:


> Responding to CurvyEm's entreaty to start more threads, here are some silly questions, with no particular point to them--I just thought they might be interesting.
> 
> (I'll leave it up to everyone to decide for themselves if they are 'fat' or not)
> 
> ...



I ran today
Played basketball a few days ago
Havent been on a bike in years
touched my toes today
jumped over something a couple times on a weekly basis depending upon the excercise class
climbed a ladder a few weeks ago

Whoever said you cant be fat and active lied!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 22, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps? About 20 years ago.


Played a team sport? Never


Rode a bike? Also about 20 years ago.


Touched your toes? Just last week (but it was quite a stretch)


Jumped over something? I can't remember


Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc) Again, about 20 years ago.


----------



## Korota (Aug 25, 2007)

*Ran for more than a few steps?*
I've had to run from the car to a building on campus and vice versa a couple times when it's raining, so I guess in the last couple months, maybe sooner if I've forgotten something. Other than that, what's the rush?

*Played a team sport?*
Soccer, when I was, like... Heck, I dunno, late childhood-early teens? But I've never found sports all that entertaining.

*Rode a bike?*
Childhood. But I fell off one too many times and I quit risking injury by trying to balance on a pair of two inch wide spinning wheels.

*Touch your toes?*
Just did it. Now I'll challenge someone to stick their elbow in their ear and call them out of shape when they can't perform trivial feats of flexibility.

*Jumped over something?*
I have no idea. But there aren't exactly a lot of situations in a normal person's life where being able to jump hurdles is important.

*Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)*
Don't remember this one, either. I've climbed a tree or two in my youth, never a rope, and ladders from time to time, but I don't see the latter as something that would be something that would be hard for the typical 'overweight' person to do but easy for other people.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 25, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Whoever said you cant be fat and active lied!!



GOOD COMMENT ON YA!!  
/end hijacking of thread


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 26, 2007)

_Ran for more than a few steps? I am not sure, back in high school._


_Played a team sport? Back in high school again._


_Rode a bike? High School._


_Touched your toes? Never of course, I am wondering if this is because of my long legs._


_Jumped over something? Last weekend, but nothing that high. _


_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc) A few days ago.
_


----------



## chicagosecretagent (Aug 26, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps? In May of this year. I like to run!


Played a team sport? High school, fifteen years ago. 


Rode a bike? At least once a week. I wuv my bicycle. 


Touched your toes? just now. I am have very short legs and am flexible. 


Jumped over something? hhmmmm...let me think. 


Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)..on vacation in July. I climbed a tree with my brother.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 27, 2007)

-Ran for more than a few steps?

6 months ago.


-Played a team sport?

fat camp, '01

-Rode a bike?

june!

-Touched your toes?

no idea

-Jumped over something?

hahaha, what?

-Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)

never


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 2, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps? OMG! I have a four year old! I run after him EVERYDAY!


Played a team sport? Volleyball in highschool- so friggin 11 years ago?


Rode a bike? a year- i love bike riding but the seats.. ouch! i just saw a killer seat that has like two roundy thingies that your cheeks rest on and no crotch cramps... if i get one of those, i shall ride again


Touched your toes? today


Jumped over something? today


Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc) today


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 5, 2007)

edx said:


> _Ran for more than a few steps?_



With a toddler in the house, the few steps is pretty common... but running for fun/exercise? Ugh, maybe 10 years ago...



> _Played a team sport?_



High school. I sucked, hated it, but felt obligated to take part. Ugh, another bad memory.



> _Rode a bike?_



Probably EARLY high school (before I could drive). I tried a bicycle this summer as a lark, and I found it incredibly uncomfortable. Who designs those seats, anyway? :huh: 



> _Touched your toes?_



I remember doing this in college, but I can't remember trying since. I can't do it now.



> _Jumped over something?_



Today I jumped over a puddle, does that count?



> _Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_



I'm afraid of heights, so it's been a long time. We used to have an attic that you had to use a ladder to get to - I was terrified of climbing it, so the fact that I would be too fat now to get through the tiny hole in the ceiling to enter makes me feel happy.  

Brenda


----------



## Tad (Sep 6, 2007)

About bike seats:

My wife has one of these:

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302693605&bmUID=1189089907843

hmmm, not sure that long URL will come through. Go to www.mec.ca, and go through the menus for bikes, parts, seats. You'll see a variety of seats. My wife has one that is pretty wide at the back, but slit in the front. It prevents her getting quickly numb in areas that she (and I!) really don't want her to be numb in. And it is way more comfortable.

Mountain Equipment Coop is a Canadian company, but higher end bike stores elsewhere should carry similar seats, I'd hope. Or else google "Terry Liberator Saddle."

It is a little less of a big deal for guys, but I also have an aftermarket saddle on my bike, for comfort reasons.

-Ed

-Ed


----------



## heatherpotter (Sep 6, 2007)

_Ran for more than a few steps?_
Uh, maybe around the age of 4 before I started getting chubby. Now, never.


_Played a team sport?_
Never!  

_Rode a bike?_
Probably around 12-years-old.

_Touched your toes?_
Not when I'm standing. That's pretty much impossible.


_Jumped over something?_
Never, I'm sure.

_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_
Ladder- never, ever, ever. Too scary! Tree- maybe once or twice, longg ago.


----------



## Tad (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad people are still replying on this one  I find the variety of responses fascinating. Totally breaks up any stereotypes that all fat people are any one way.

And Heather, how on earth did you get through school without being forced to do team sports, loathe them or not? *L*

-Ed


----------



## heatherpotter (Sep 6, 2007)

edx said:


> And Heather, how on earth did you get through school without being forced to do team sports, loathe them or not? *L*
> 
> -Ed



Hmm, good question. 

I pretty much just refused to participate in any way. In elementary and middle school any of the gym teachers I ever had eventuallyjust gave up and let me do my own thing during class. In high school I'd just pay a visit to the guidance counselor whenever I was put in a gym class and convince he/she to switch me out. 

Gym class = my kryptonite


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 6, 2007)

Ran for more than a few steps?
*Trying to remember the last time I was being chased...*

Played a team sport?
*I kept the stats for the track team, doesn't that count?*

Rode a bike?
*It's been entirely too long. Unless you're talking stationary bike!*

Touched your toes?
*Just a few minutes ago as I think I skeetie got my toe.*

Jumped over something?
*Not sure you could call it a "jump"*

Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)
*I climbed up on a kitchen chair the other day to change a light bulb. I've climbed a step ladder pretty recently as well.*


----------



## Tad (Aug 10, 2015)

I stumbled across this old thread while looking at something else, and it was a bit of an eye-opener to me how some of my answers had changed since 2007.



Tad said:


> I asked, so I'll answer. Mind you, I'm not all that fat (220-ish at 5'8")



Since then I got down to under 210 ... but was up to close to 230 this Spring. Still over 225 at the moment.



> _Ran for more than a few steps?_



Umm, when my son had to do track in grade 6 I ran around the track with him a couple of times, and keeping up a good pace for 400 metres was pretty hard then .... and that was five years ago when I was about 20 pounds lighter. I'd hurt my knee a couple of years before that, and running seemed to be a real aggravating thing, so I've avoided it. I've probably dashed for a bus for ten seconds a couple of times since then, but nothing more. [/QUOTE]



> _Played a team sport?_



At a picnic a few weeks ago we played a bit of pick up ultimate frisbee, so I did both of those then. I do run short distances occasionally, although not so fast as I used to. Before then it had probably been a few years since I'd done any sort of team sport, some pick-up soccer where I sprained my ankle. [/QUOTE]

And that was the last time I did any team sports!



> _Rode a bike?_
> This morning!



This hasn’t changed so much &#8211; yesterday  (biking is knee friendly)



> _Touched your toes?_
> I have no idea. I think I can do though.



Just now  Actually I do a lot of leg stretches these days, because tight leg muscles put more stress on the knee. This might the one thing that is easier for me now than it was back then.



> _Jumped over something?_
> No particular idea, but I can jump over smaller obstacles, I'm sure.



I would say the same, but without as much confidence …



> _Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_


Hmmmm, I was up a ladder this spring, patching our eaves. I was up in a couple of apple trees while helping to pick apples last fall, but apple trees are pretty easy to climb, and I did not go out onto the smaller limbs! [/QUOTE]

Hmmm, last year I was up a ladder a lot when re-painting the wall along our stairs, and was also up a ladder onto our (flat roof) to clean out the storm drain. I did OK, but found that after an hour working on the ladder I was exhausted. It is surprising how much work you put into balancing yourself, and when you aren’t used to it (and I suppose when you have a fair bit of weight to balance) it is extra tiring. 

I haven't been up a ladder yet this year, but actually have plans to do so this weekend. No tree climbing since what I mentioned last time, and I never could climb a rope, not even as a kid. I always hated that one day a year in gym class where we were supposed to climb ropes, it just seemed impossible to me.



> Regards;
> 
> -Ed



Heh, this was long enough ago that it was before I changed my handle from Edx back to Tad (which is what I had used when very first on these boards)


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 10, 2015)

_Ran for more than a few steps?_
Does running for the bus count? Coz I do that sometimes. Other than that, it has been years. I never really ran though because it hurts my knees. 

_Played a team sport?_
Oh god... years and years. I don't really have any friends as sad as that is to say out loud. Does dog showing count?

_Rode a bike?_
When I was in uni, occasionally. Another thing that hurts my knees.

_Touched your toes?_
Yesterday evening... I tend to sit with one leg on top of the other leg and often have my toes in hand as I sit.

_Jumped over something?_
Jumped, as in, both feet off the floor? I honestly don't remember. As in, climbed over an obstacle? Earlier this evening I climbed over a little gate several times to feed and water the rabbit that lives behind it. 

_Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)_
Ladder? Probably three or four years ago when I painted the carport. Tree... longer ago than that, probably. I don't want to put my weight on something alive like that. I've never climbed a rope.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tad said:


> _Played a team sport?_


 

Ugh! Other than volleyball I was not much good at anything else. and I have proof.. here is a pic of me at the free throw line throwing an airball.. well.. let's call it what it is.. my ball didn't get anywhere the basket.. :doh:
(the pic is from 1994) 

View attachment airball.jpg


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 10, 2015)

Ran for more than a few steps?
Define a few steps. I ran several doors down a hall when someone fell at work. The following Stephen King quote came to mind "Fast or slow that's a lot of meat in motion." 

Played a team sport?
Do e-sports count? I think they should.

Rode a bike?
Much as I want to ride my bicycle, I want to ride my bike. I want to ride my bicycle, I want to ride it where I like. 
Was there a question? Oh high school. 

Touched your toes?
Like as in doing a toe touch? 3 years ago at a pre-employment physical (I also had to duck walk).

Jumped over something?
Um what are we talking here? Does both feet leaving the ground in a hop/step count? Recently if so. Or are we looking for like jumping a crevasse while a boulder is rolling down the hall behind me? Every few months this happens. 


Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)
Climbing trees is a problem for the plus size stalker/peeping tom. I would do it more but people don't really keep their trees pruned properly and it is unsafe.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 14, 2015)

*Ran for more than a few steps?*
Uh. Yesterday at work I think. Maybe the day before. I get out of breath doing it, but I can still do it. Especially when I'm hyped up on caffeine.

*Played a team sport?*
I think it's been maybe ten years or so? I played a pick-up volleyball game in college. I injured both my shoulders like a boss.

*Rode a bike?*
Last summer. I almost DIED. 

*Touched your toes?*
I've never been able to touch my toes with my legs straight. Never.

*Jumped over something?*
Last summer maybe? I'm not sure.

*Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)*
I was probably like ten years old


----------



## Lear (Aug 17, 2015)

*Ran for more than a few steps?
I'm going to assume you mean more than say 25 yards in which case it's been at least a year, probably longer. I'll run across the street but that's cause i don't trust local drivers, they've come dangerously close to me before.

Played a team sport?
League: never
Pickup game: july 2007

Rode a bike?
1992 i think, i was about 5.

Touched your toes?
August 2013 while doing fitness tests for a job.

Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)
**August 2013 while doing fitness tests for a job.*


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm kinda surprised by the amount of people who had to do fitness tests for their jobs. I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Lear (Aug 22, 2015)

I was working in a Hospital so making sure nobody is in obviously bad health is part of looking professional, even if a lot of us were quite heavy.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ran for more than a few steps?
probably a few months ago.. last time I worked in the ER. Whenever a trauma would come in i would fly to the trauma bays... i was out of breath but i did it, damn it. I've been contemplating attempting the Couch to 5k Program once i lose a few more lbs. 

Played a team sport? : grade school.


Rode a bike?
last year. I would ride 3 miles to and from work.. did that for a couple of months! I plan to by a bike next spring.. i miss it. I sold it last year when i moved from Pheonix back to here. 

Touched your toes?
Just a minute ago when I tested it to answer this question. LOL Just barely though...I'm about a desert away from being able to do it!

Climbed a ladder (or tree, rope, etc)..I think last year sometime...and i can't remember why i cliked a ladder... I've NEVER climed a rope. I couldn't do that when i was a kid and thin.


----------

